# Anybody drive an Isuzu Rodeo on the beach?



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

i need a 4x4 and im considering one how do they do?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I had a 1992 Rodeo 4x4 5 speed ten years ago. I drove it all over the beach in Corolla and Hatteras without many problems. May have got her stuck twice out of 100 rides on the beach. One of those times was all my fault. Had hot chicks with me, tried to be smooth and take it real slow in the soft sand right out of a ramp in hatteras,,, got stuck. You know how it is when you're in high school, trying to impress chicks and stuff, lol. I don't know about the newer ones, but my old one did ok. You could definitely get a better vehicle for the beach though in my opinion.


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the info.i want another tocoma,but its not in the budget.and used rodeos are pretty cheap


----------



## cleanhull (Feb 28, 2008)

My cousin had an older rodeo that was great on the beach. He beat the snot out of it and never had any problems.


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

Not a Rodeo. But I have had three Izusu Troopers from 1990 til 2001. Last one I sold after putting 200k miles on it. Great ride for the beach. Very light weight. Never got one stuck enough for a tow. Did have to dig out once at the Point, but I handt aired down. My fault. I have a Tahoe now and I dont think it drives as well on the beach as those Troopers did. Very heavy.


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for more info.its gonna be the isuzu ,xterra, or grand cherokee.i had a tocoma that was great but i need a suv.thanks again


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

I HAD A 91 RODEO & a81 toyota i missboth toy got ripped off rodeo got totaled by an ina tentive teen on acell phone that pulled out in front of me on my 40 birthday they both went good on beach and mud, plus the older ones dont have all that computer crap in them,have a 88 suburban 2500 now also another good vehicle a little more in gas but makes up for in space.:beer:


----------



## Guy F (Mar 2, 2004)

My '99 Izusu Trooper has been on the beach almost every weekend since I got it in 2001. I'm sure it will rust out some day, but it has been a great beach buggie so far.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

the best SUV I had was a Trooper it was an 84 and I tried to kill it I never but it on the beach but I did everything else to it and I only sold it because the I needed the money it had over 200,000 miles on it when I let it go lots of dents but ran well I sold it in 93


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Had the Honda Passport*

1995, automatic... This was the same as the isuzu rodeo... Under the hood there was a plate that read Isuzu Motors Ltd..... It was great on the beach. NEVER had a problem... held plenty of cargo... most of the time, when I got up to speed, clicked it out of 4wd back to 2wd...Sold it due to needed cash... Even suggested recently to my wife, we should get another...

Also, bought it solely due to a co-worker recommended it to me... he had one with 298k when he totaled his.. He then went out and bought the Isuzu Axiom (I think this is the new generation of Rodeo)

fish b8


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

The wife's 98 Rodeo does just fine. Deep ruts are the only thing you have to watch out for with stock size tires, ground clearance is a little low. The skid plates will drag everynow and then but it keeps on going, BUT it aint my Suburban on the beach. It will get you there and back.


----------

